# Sticky  Manuals!



## wjjones

Tractor, Implement & Equipment Manuals, Books and Videos - Jensales


----------



## farmertim

I have a manual for my 1967 chamberlain champion 306. When I get onto my desktop computer will upload it to here, but I don't think that there will be many views except for interests sake!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I'll be checking it out!


----------



## michmowerman

Newbie here! Since your talkin about manuals, does anyone have a manual for a 220 case lawn and garden tractor or where to get one? I believe its a 1976 model? Got it from a local farmer here in michigan. Just started having trouble with the clutch as blade attachment comes and goes any thoughts or words of wisdom on how to fix it? Hopefully cheap and I can find the parts as I am a total newbie with these cases..but lovin them all the same!


----------



## GT_80

I have tons of Sears Manuals free here at www.mediafire.com/GT_80


----------



## farmertim

does anyone have a manual for a 1996 Murray 12.5 x 30" Tecumseh engined mower? that would be nice!!


----------



## duane57

Thanks guys, I got everything I need from mediafire.com


----------



## wjjones

duane57 said:


> Thanks guys, I got everything I need from mediafire.com



Glad to hear you found what you needed..


----------



## farmertim

Parts Manual for a 1967 Chamberlain Champion 306 Tractor. 306 Cu Inch, 6 Cyl Diesel 2WD


----------



## amazoncruiser

Also brand new here would like anything available for Mahindra 450. 
thanks from Texas but in West Africa right now.


----------



## wjjones

amazoncruiser said:


> Also brand new here would like anything available for Mahindra 450.
> thanks from Texas but in West Africa right now.



Try this amazoncruiser..

http://www.manuals.us/browseproducts/Mahindra-350--450--tractor-parts.HTML


----------



## 67camaro

*Tractor Manuals I need*

I need a Service Repair Manual and Operators Manual for John Deere 850 1985 Model

I have for possible trade Allis Chalmers D14 Service Manual

John Deere Parts Catalog for 1020


John Deere Shop Manual 1020, 1520, 1530, 2020, 2030 JD37

John Deere Selective Service Control Valves for 1020, 2020, 2030, 2120, 2130, 3130
Installation Instructions

John Deere Operators Manul for 1020 and 2020

John Deere Table of Capacities for 1020, 2020 Chart and on the other side it shows the Service Chart and arrows pointing to the places

John Deere 37, 38, 39 Mower Operators Manual These appear to be Cyclebar Mowers.

If you have what I need and are interested in trading please email me.
Thanks for your time
[email protected]


----------



## bigdaddygb

I have a PDF for the craftsman model 917250560 garden tractor.


----------



## ErnieS

Anyone have a line on a manual for an '07 Farm Trac 390 HST?


----------



## rdugger

need a manual for a Mitsubishi d2000.
Thanks.


----------



## Roadrunner

who ha ever heard abt. a Mitsibishi MT 240 - 3 cyl. diesel tractor. 
Who can help me with a manuel of a Tractor Mitsubishi MT 240.
Type and specifications just now seem to be unknow over the world 
regards


----------



## duane57

Am looking for a manual for a 1996 Murray lawn tractor model #42910X92A. I have tried the Murray website but no luck there. I could use the engine manual also. Appreciate your help.


----------



## fdshriner

Just have bought a 58 ford 851......does anybody have some manuals on this model? Hate so spend for new.


----------



## Romac

*220 case manuals*



michmowerman said:


> Newbie here! Since your talkin about manuals, does anyone have a manual for a 220 case lawn and garden tractor or where to get one? I believe its a 1976 model? Got it from a local farmer here in michigan. Just started having trouble with the clutch as blade attachment comes and goes any thoughts or words of wisdom on how to fix it? Hopefully cheap and I can find the parts as I am a total newbie with these cases..but lovin them all the same!


 Just saw a page of parts manuals on E-bay , and bought a service manual for my 220 Case . If there's a section you need , I'll post a copy here when I receive the manual . Seems to me those drive clutches ran off the front pulley , and are adjustable with shims added or removed . Bob


----------



## profesor

I need a service manual for a Toro HMR 1600 model 55620, does anyone have one? Thanks


----------



## Vealiebin

Has anyone got a PDF International Harvester 444 Operators manual they could direct me to? Thnx.


----------



## tx_tequila

*looking for set of repair manuals for farmall 656 656U with D282 engine*

Hi all I have another project I'm going to venture in to.

so I'm looking for a set of used but in good legible condition manuals for 

IH Farmall 656 656U with D282 engine


----------



## LMESTRE

I need all manuals for Kubota L3031DT


----------



## Larry_G

*Looking for a Ford 535 Parts Manual and Shop Repair Manual*

Trying to find someone who has a Ford 535 Parts Manual and the Shop Repair manual. Only one I have so far is the Operators Manual. Have found a few new ones on line but they're in the hundreds of dollars range


----------



## Schaefer4152

Coupon Code MTF20 for 20% off!


----------



## blaze379

Looking for operator and shop manuals for a 73 MF 30 Ind.


----------



## Stu1

Hi I'm new to the forum & new to owning an old IH674. I plan tidying it up so I can use it for powering a post driver among other things but before doing so I need to sort a few issues out. 
Does anyone have any manuals for this tractor they could down load for me please? In particular I'm looking for a workshop manual & a operators manual. Anything else related to this tractor in PDF format would be great as know nothing about tractors so any useful information will always be welcome 
Thanks Stu


----------



## BigDog1956

*Ford 1710 manual*

JUST WONDERED IF ANYONE HAD A GOOD REPAIR MANUAL FOR A FORD 1710 4X4 LOADER, That they dont need anymore? will buy Thanks Larry


----------



## trapshooter

*John Deere 208*

Restoring a John Deeree 208 and requiring service and parts manuals. Any one help me?


----------



## pen101

blaze379 said:


> Looking for operator and shop manuals for a 73 MF 30 Ind.


ANY LUCK? How to tell between models? Mine has the MF30 on the the side, squared fenders, but the guy I bought this wreck off put turfers on her because he cheaped out. I'm still looking for front tires, but put a a set of 34 x 18 on the back (ya have to adjust fender height but I can see where he cut the "rops" off) I got Parker controls(with down p problems) and ad 204 f engine(nice motor) but no manual...I notice as soon as you ad the word "industrial: to the search, the price doubles....


----------



## valtrakid89

GT_80 said:


> I have tons of Sears Manuals free here at www.mediafire.com/GT_80


 dont by any chance have a international 955 Manuel or can reference fuse rate for headlights


----------



## m1a4shtf

Also a newbie from central Texas. I have searched the internet for a manual for an Allied 380 Front End Loader to no avail....... I also contacted Allied with no reply. All that is available is for the current 95xx series. Thanks!!


----------



## Fitter

On ebay there a company called Johns Manuals has anyone used one of the disks they have alot of different service manuals. Looking for 
a kubota bx1850


----------



## pogobill

I've never tried them, but they sound like they may be alright. I'd prefer a PDF download plus the disk. You can get a reprint at Messicks for 60 some dollars, the original seems to be upward of $160.00!


----------



## Fitter

Thanks


----------



## Gavin Turner

Workers manual for chamberlain champion 306 tractor


----------



## pogobill

Gavin Turner said:


> Workers manual for chamberlain champion 306 tractor


See post #9 above


----------



## bmaverick

67camaro said:


> *Tractor Manuals I need*
> 
> I need a Service Repair Manual and Operators Manual for John Deere 850 1985 Model
> 
> I have for possible trade Allis Chalmers D14 Service Manual
> 
> John Deere Parts Catalog for 1020
> 
> 
> John Deere Shop Manual 1020, 1520, 1530, 2020, 2030 JD37
> 
> John Deere Selective Service Control Valves for 1020, 2020, 2030, 2120, 2130, 3130
> Installation Instructions
> 
> John Deere Operators Manul for 1020 and 2020
> 
> John Deere Table of Capacities for 1020, 2020 Chart and on the other side it shows the Service Chart and arrows pointing to the places
> 
> John Deere 37, 38, 39 Mower Operators Manual These appear to be Cyclebar Mowers.
> 
> If you have what I need and are interested in trading please email me.
> Thanks for your time
> [email protected]


John Deere has now made ALL OF THEIR OPS MANUALS online for FREE download since the start of 2021. For print or DVD in higher resolution, you can purchase them. 

Search for Equipment Publications - Technical Information Store 

So, those OPS manuals for the 1885 JD850 are now available.  

AND as a bonus, those with Yanmar machines can find 'similar' JD models and have an OPS manual that would be perfect for using.


----------



## bmaverick

valtrakid89 said:


> dont by any chance have a international 955 Manuel or can reference fuse rate for headlights





GT_80 said:


> I have tons of Sears Manuals free here at www.mediafire.com/GT_80


Link is DEAD


----------

